# Got the A-Maze-N smoker for Xmas!



## coyote-1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Well I didn't actually 'get' it yet. I just happened to be the one at home when the UPS guy rang the doorbell  :)   Anyway it's here.... so sometime in January, I'll be cold-smoking something. Maybe some cheese, maybe some fish. We'll see.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 21, 2010)

Very cool congrats


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2010)

You are going to love it. Lots of great food with that baby for sure


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 21, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaa!

 I love mine.


----------



## dale5351 (Dec 21, 2010)

IMO, it is the only way to go for smoked cheese.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 21, 2010)

very cool...............congrats!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 21, 2010)

Grats!


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 21, 2010)

Congats, Just broke mine in yesterday.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations on the SURPRISE gift...LOL


----------



## wingman (Dec 21, 2010)

There is a Santa!


----------



## flyweed (Dec 21, 2010)

YAHOOO....I just got mine too!  I got a 6 x 8 Amaze n smoker..with 5 lbs of cherry dust, 1 pound of nectarine dust, and 1 pound of hickory.

Can't wait to try it out.

Dan


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 22, 2010)

Why Wait?

Start now and you'll have a batch of cheese ready in 10 days.  Then, do another batch and so on and so on.............

Remember, cheese takes 10 days to 2 weeks to mellow in the fridge, after it's smoked.

Have Fun!

Todd


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 22, 2010)

I do have to wait for whoever is supposed to give it to me, to actually give it to me. I am a patient guy.  :lol:


TJohnson said:


> Why Wait?
> 
> Start now and you'll have a batch of cheese ready in 10 days.  Then, do another batch and so on and so on.............
> 
> ...


----------



## ooffereins (Dec 24, 2010)

You will love your A-maze-N smoker. I use mine all the time; in fact I am cold smoking 10 lbs bacon as I type. Using my MES and the A-Maze-N smoker with a combination of hickory, mesquite and maple dust. The temperature in the MES is a steady 68° and outdoor temp is 48°.


----------



## sitkasmoker (Dec 24, 2010)

Like everyone else said, I love mine, I had just gotten this month and already tried my first bacon.  Pretty much one of the best recent inventions for smoking!

Quick question to ya ooffereins, are you using heat with your MES as well or just heat off the AMS?  I am just trying to figure my setup out since it has been around 19 degrees here lately.  Thanks.


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have officially received it.

Now I just have to dig out from under two feet of snow.  :)


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 27, 2010)

SitkaSmoker said:


> Like everyone else said, I love mine, I had just gotten this month and already tried my first bacon.  Pretty much one of the best recent inventions for smoking!
> 
> Quick question to ya ooffereins, are you using heat with your MES as well or just heat off the AMS?  I am just trying to figure my setup out since it has been around 19 degrees here lately.  Thanks.


Up here in Minnesota, it's hovering around 20° and a couple weeks ago was -8°.  Your AMNS will perform much better in your MES with the heat up to 60° or so.  I preheat mine to 100° and then turn the heat off inside the MES.  The AMNS will produce some heat and it should maintain about 50° - 60°.  You just have to play with it.

If your doing bacon, set your MES at 100° and you'll be OK, but cheese can melt at 100°.

Todd


----------



## smokezilla (Dec 27, 2010)

DIG IT


----------



## meateater (Dec 27, 2010)

coyote-1 said:


> I have officially received it.
> 
> Now I just have to dig out from under two feet of snow.  :)




 Heck just find a cardboard box, that's what a few folks did here. After all it's a cold smoke.


----------



## mikeintn (Dec 30, 2010)

Good for you! I asked Santa for one, even copied the link to the package I wanted, but evidently Santa has an innate fear of ordering anything online; 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  So come Christmas Eve, there wasn't one to be found under the Christmas tree....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So I went ahead and ordered it myself.  It shipped today..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Take that, Santa!!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

MikeInTN said:


> Good for you! I asked Santa for one, even copied the link to the package I wanted, but evidently Santa has an innate fear of ordering anything online;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, That's Funny!

TJ


----------



## mikeintn (Jan 6, 2011)

Got my AMNS today.  Can't wait to break it in.  I did show it to Santa..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks TJ!!


----------

